# Side Work / To Work On The Side



## RhoKappa

This expression means to work outside one's employment.  For example, a mechanic who works at a car repair shop and a customer approaches him to see if he does work on the side.  Specifically, the mechanic will work outside of his place of business, that he works independently and all the money he makes will be his and none of it to his boss or place of employment.  The customer, for example, calls the mechanic at home and the mechanic agrees to repair the car for a negotiated price, which is cheaper than what the repair shop would charge, and the customer drives his car to the mechanic's home and gets the repairs done for cheaper.  This means that the customer and mechanic are cheating the mechanic's boss.

1. It will cost over $1000 to fix Lena's car, so Sergei is looking for a mechanic who will work on the side for half that price.
2. Tanya and Yuri love the new seafood restaurant, so Yuri asks the chef if he will work on the side for them.
3. The boss tells all his mechanics, "If I find out any of you guys are doing side work, I will fire you immediately!"

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Budspok

работа (работать) по совместИтельству


----------



## Rosett

Подработка|работа на стороне.


----------



## Vadim K

*шаба́шить *- imperfective aspect
*подшаба́шить *- perfective aspect

1. ... ищет механика, который *(под)шабашит* за пол-цены.
2. ... не хочет ли он *(под)шабашить* для него.
3. ... если я обнаружу, что кто-то из вас *шабашит*...

шабашить — Викисловарь


----------



## Q-cumber

1...ищет механика, который сделает эту работу неофициально - за полцены. (...who will do this work unofficially)
2. ...Юра предложил ему поработать для них в частном порядке. (Privately, in private)
3. "Если я узнаю, что кого-то из вас подрабатывает (шабашит) на стороне, я того сразу уволю!"


----------



## Rosett

"Шабашить" имеет в целом иной аспект, чем тот, что подходил бы к заглавному посту. В частности, _шабашка_ может оказаться довольно организованной работой в бригаде/артели на полный и даже ненормированный рабочий день - заведомо не по совместительству. Такой источник дохода часто является основным. В примерах же ОП речь идёт о возможности _подзаработать на стороне:_

"Верные способы подзаработать на стороне. Когда получки не хватает, а бросать службу невыгодно."

Сам термин *side work* can be rendered as работа на стороне/на сторону, contextually dependent.

Поэтому примеры ОП могут звучать так:
1. ... ищет механика, который готов за половину этой цены|за полцены подзаработать на стороне.
2. ... не хотел бы повар подзаработать у них на стороне.
3. ... если я обнаружу кого-нибудь из вас, делающим|выполняющим работу на сторону, то вышвырну его немедленно!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

What do you Russian natives think of подхалтуривать ("moonlighting", working on the side), which hasn't been mentioned yet, in the sense (подрабатывать) being asked about here? I think it might work in the OP's sentence 3, but not the first two.

" ... получается, что мунлайтинг, или же, проще говоря, *халтура*, становится профессией номер два, которая в отличие от профессии номер один дает более-менее нормальный доход, либо обе эти профессии вместе и могут прокормить нашего брата в великую эпоху перемен. Вот и получается: писатель продает, продавец пишет, издатель врачует, журналист подметает, переводчик занимается репетиторством, преподаватель переводит, студенты все работают поголовно, милиционер подворовывает, а военный *подхалтуривает* на очередной горячей точке... Короче, мунлайтингуют все." (abroad.ru)
"Чиновникам запретят *подхалтуривать*" (vesti.lv)
"О реформе высшего образования сейчас говорит чуть ли не каждый – но что именно нужно реформировать? Вот лишь несколько проблем, лежащих «внутри» либо связанных с отношениями между высшей школой и государством. Низкое качество подготовки, которое не обеспечивает выпускникам вузов реального карьерного и статусного роста. Высокий уровень «морального износа» профессорско-преподавательского состава: трудно ожидать от людей, получающих на протяжении десятилетий нищенские зарплаты и вынужденных *подхалтуривать* (где и как только возможно), что они будут заниматься серьезными исследованиями и вкладываться в свой профессиональный рост." (republic.ru)


----------



## Vadim K

Enquiring Mind said:


> What do you Russian natives think of подхалтуривать ("moonlighting", working on the side), which hasn't been mentioned yet, in the sense (подрабатывать) being asked about here? I think it might work in the OP's sentence 3, but not the first two.



As a Russian native, I think that "_(под)халту́рить_" и "_(под)шабашить_" are synonyms and they are both well suited for all three examples pointed above.


----------



## Rosett

"Халтура" is quite negatively connotated besides all, due to assumed lack of responsibility and possibly poor workmanship - which is way too much for a simple "подработка".
"Шабашка" has different meanings and connotantes well with construction (and repair) jobs of inconsistent quality organized mostly as a teamwork of "шабашники". Individual cooking in #2 is just not that kind of business, there is no fit at all.
"Шабашники появляются на весенних «шести сотках » гораздо раньше дачников. Обходят дачный поселок, со сторожем знакомятся, узнают, кто фундамент заложил, кто баню собирается строить, кто гараж, кто сортир кирпичный ..."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hmm ..
" ... само слово moonlighting, как и networking, не несет в себе столь много негативного, как некоторым может показаться. Правда, и у нас выражения "халтура, подхалтуривать" далеко не всегда означают, что кто-то плохо относится к этой дополнительной работе ..." (abroad.ru)


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Поэтому примеры ОП могут звучать так:
> 1. ... ищет механика, который готов за половину этой цены|за полцены подзаработать на стороне.
> 2. ... не хотел бы повар подзаработать у них на стороне.
> 3. ... если я обнаружу кого-нибудь из вас, делающим|выполняющим работу на сторону, то вышвырну его немедленно!


К сожалению, все три примера кажутся мне весьма неудачными. Во-первых, не следует путать глаголы "подработать" (от слова работать) и "подзаработать" (от "заработать", "заработок"). Оборот "подзаработать за полцены" не имеет никакого смысла. Во втором примере повар может подзаработать либо "у них", либо - "на стороне". "У них на стороне" - это стилистическая ошибка. Достаточно просто сказать "... не хотел бы повар подзаработать?" (т.е. получить дополнительные деньги). "Делающим / выполняющим работу на сторону" звучит косноязычно. По-русски так не говорят.


----------



## Vadim K

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hmm ..
> " ... само слово moonlighting, как и networking, не несет в себе столь много негативного, как некоторым может показаться. Правда, и у нас выражения "халтура, подхалтуривать" далеко не всегда означают, что кто-то плохо относится к этой дополнительной работе ..." (abroad.ru)



The problem is that the word "_халтура/халтурить_" has two different meanings in colloquial Russian. The first meaning is "_side work_" and the second one is "_poor quality work_".


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hmm ..
> " ... само слово moonlighting, как и networking, не несет в себе столь много негативного, как некоторым может показаться. Правда, и у нас выражения "халтура, подхалтуривать" далеко не всегда означают, что кто-то плохо относится к этой дополнительной работе ..." (abroad.ru)


You can say: "Вот, халтурку притащил на дом делать", meaning that you are going to produce a undoubtedly high quality work or a piece of art for someone on your spare time - about yourself. But if someone tells you that you or someone "опять халтуру приволок", or "мне тут муж халтуру приволок, а ткань противная такая и вообще", than it doesn't sound like approval.

"А из ничего ничего и получается: оградку за пятерку покрасить да скамейку сколотить — вот и вся его *халтура*. _С. Е. Каледин, «Записки гробокопателя», 1987-1999 г. (цитата из Национального корпуса русского языка, см. Список литературы)_ "


----------



## Q-cumber

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hmm ..
> " ... само слово moonlighting, как и networking, не несет в себе столь много негативного, как некоторым может показаться. Правда, и у нас выражения "халтура, подхалтуривать" далеко не всегда означают, что кто-то плохо относится к этой дополнительной работе ..." (abroad.ru)


"Подхалтурить" doesn't  have any negative connotations. The noun "халтура" can be used in two independent meanings:  'poor quality work or product' and 'moonlighting, side work'. The latter variant is perfectly neutral, yet colloquial.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> The problem is that the word "_халтура/халтурить_" has two different meanings in colloquial Russian. The first meaning is "_side work_" and the second one is "_poor quality work_".


Exactly.
These two meanings are heavily contaminated and can be turned any way around at your will. One can always pretend that they did not understand you properly.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> К сожалению, все три примера кажутся мне весьма неудачными. Во-первых, не следует путать глаголы "подработать" (от слова работать) и "подзаработать" (от "заработать", "заработок"). Оборот "подзаработать за полцены" не имеет никакого смысла. Во втором примере повар может подзаработать либо "у них", либо - "на стороне". "У них на стороне" - это стилистическая ошибка. Достаточно просто сказать "... не хотел бы повар подзаработать?" (т.е. получить дополнительные деньги). "Делающим / выполняющим работу на сторону" звучит косноязычно. По-русски так не говорят.


Вы не слишком уверенно делаете вид, что не понимаете, что тут написано. Я не буду ставить под сомнение вашу точку зрения и вытаскивать для вас с Интернета примеры, так как все эти варианты ответов на ОП взяты из жизни с учётом каждой ситуации.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Вы не слишком уверенно делаете вид, что не понимаете, что тут написано. Я не буду ставить под сомнение вашу точку зрения и вытаскивать для вас с Интернета примеры, так как все эти варианты ответов на ОП взяты из жизни с учётом каждой ситуации.


Я понимаю, что _имели в виду, _но, повторяю, все три примера составлены некорректно. Примеры из Интернета меня не интересуют, спасибо.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я понимаю, что _имели в виду, _но, повторяю, все три примера составлены некорректно. Примеры из Интернета меня не интересуют, спасибо.


Я утверждаю, что все три составлены корректно и с учётом специфики заданных вопросов.
Кстати, ваш вариант перевода #3 наглядно демонстрирует, что вы его как раз не поняли.
"Кто-то подрабатывает (шабашит)" на стороне" означает, что он выполняет работы вне стен предприятия, пусть и не в рабочее время. Босс же предупреждает, что выгонит с работы всякого, кто попытается выполнять посторонние заказы (без его ведома) в помещении и на оборудовании данного предприятия в рабочее время.
Первые два примера вы перевели без использования устойчивых выражений, в отличие от английского оригинала.


----------



## Vovan

*Enquiring Mind
*
Халтурить/подхалтурить is a good choice in all three sentences  (a bit old-fashioned in this meaning, though). But the context should clearly point at the right meaning, especially when the verb is imperfective, as Vadim has said.

The same goes for "халтура".

As for the shade of "cheating your employer", it is optional (and so is disapproval).

Unlike Q-cumber, I would consider the word(s) in this meaning to be slang, not colloquial, the above-mentioned semantic unclearness being one of the reasons.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Халтурить/подхалтурить is a good choice in all three sentences  (a bit old-fashioned, though). But the context should clearly point at the right meaning, especially when the verb is imperfective, as Vadim has said.
> 
> The same goes for "халтура".
> 
> As for the shade of "cheating your employer", it is optional in this meaning (and so is disapproval).


The main meaning and connotation of "халтура, халтурить" and, especially, "подхалтуривать" is bad job. Yes, it is always unofficial, but also irresponsible and can be of poor quality (on your own risk).


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Yes, it is always unofficial, but also irresponsible and can be of poor quality (on your own risk).


I wouldn't mix the two meanings (1. poorly done work; 2. side work).

And I can't agree that "it is always unofficial": we can easily call _any_ product or service that we have bought (or almost bought) "халтура" if the quality is not OK and we suspect it to be the result of the producer's voluntary or involuntary carelessness. (This meaning of the word is always disapproving and informal, I have to note for non-native speakers.)



Rosett said:


> and, especially, "подхалтуривать"


Partly so.
To me, "*подхалтурить*" is mostly associated with "под(за)работать", while "*нахалтурить*" with "накосячить"***.
The perfective aspect matters here.

__________
*** накосячить (slang) = to do a poor job, to make a mess of a job


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> I wouldn't mix the two meanings (1. poorly done work; 2. side work).
> 
> And I can't agree that "it is always unofficial": we can easily call _any_ product or service that we have bought (or almost bought) "халтура" if the quality is not OK and we suspect it to be the result of the producer's voluntary or involuntary carelessness. (This meaning of the word is always disapproving and informal, I have to note for non-native speakers.)
> 
> 
> Partly so.
> To me, "*подхалтурить*" is mostly associated with "под(за)работать", while "*нахалтурить*" with "накосячить"***.
> The perfective aspect matters here.
> 
> __________
> *** накосячить (slang) = to do a poor job, to make a mess of a job


We are talking about a _халтура_ yet to be done, and chances are that this job can be unsuccessful. The context in all three sentences does not prompt for any official or just a poor job, it is only work on the side, _работа на стороне_.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> chances are that this job can be unsuccessful


Why? I'll answer you with your own words:


Rosett said:


> it is only _работа на стороне_.


I'm still against mingling the two meanings of "халтура".


----------



## Rosett

There is no such two meanings of _side work._


Vovan said:


> Why? I'll answer you with your own words:
> 
> I'm still against mingling the two meanings of "халтура".


If you read it carefully, _работа на стороне_ is presented here as a literal translation of _work on the side_, with no shade of _bad job_ meaning of Russian _халтура_.


----------



## akuptsov.hse

1. It will cost over $1000 to fix Lena's car, so Sergei is looking for a mechanic who will work on the side for half that price.
Ремонт машины Лены обойдётся в сумму свыше 1000 долларов, поэтому Сергей ищет автослесаря, который согласится на подработку и отремонтирует машину за полцены. 

2. Tanya and Yuri love the new seafood restaurant, so Yuri asks the chef if he will work on the side for them.
Тане и Юрию нравится новый рыбный ресторан, поэтому Юрий спрашивает шеф-повара, не хочет ли он подработать у них.
(As far as I understand, they run their own restaurant, don't they?)

3. The boss tells all his mechanics, "If I find out any of you guys are doing side work, I will fire you immediately!"
Начальник говорит своим подчинённым: "Если я узнаю, что вы берёте подработку, я вас сразу же уволю".


----------



## PutinsBear

Работа на стороне / работать на стороне. [cross posted]

Brilliant translation!

*[...]
Unnecessary and rude comment deleted*


----------



## akuptsov.hse

Honestly, работа на стороне sounds unnatural to me. As for шабашка, халтура as as side job and so on - linguistically, it sounds a bit Soviet to me.

I guess today people either say подработка, оr they say Я работаю на двух работах (I have two jobs) and they say which one is основная (the main one), or where their трудовая книжка (employment record - a weird Russian concept) is kept.


----------



## Vovan

Oh, we completely forgot another nice Soviet word  - *калы́м* (n.)!

A few examples:
_Михылач, подкалымить не желаешь?
Калым неплохой подвернулся - вот и отпросился у шефа на пару дней.
_​These slangish words don't imply any cheating (except for paying taxes, maybe).
Simply "side work" without any implications.


----------



## Rosett

akuptsov.hse said:


> 1. It will cost over $1000 to fix Lena's car, so Sergei is looking for a mechanic who will work on the side for half that price.
> Ремонт машины Лены обойдётся в сумму свыше 1000 долларов, поэтому Сергей ищет автослесаря, который согласится на подработку и отремонтирует машину за полцены.
> 
> 2. Tanya and Yuri love the new seafood restaurant, so Yuri asks the chef if he will work on the side for them.
> Тане и Юрию нравится новый рыбный ресторан, поэтому Юрий спрашивает шеф-повара, не хочет ли он подработать у них.
> (As far as I understand, they run their own restaurant, don't they?)
> 
> 3. The boss tells all his mechanics, "If I find out any of you guys are doing side work, I will fire you immediately!"
> Начальник говорит своим подчинённым: "Если я узнаю, что вы берёте подработку, я вас сразу же уволю".


3. Начальник имеет в виду, что подработка запрещена в рабочее время или на его оборудовании. На свободное время механиков виесте с их собственными инструментами он покушаться не может. Поэтому не "на стороне", а "на сторону".
2. Не "подработать", а "подрабатывать" - если у них собственный где-то ресторан (о котором ничего, кстати, неизвестно). Разве вы не чувствуете разницу? А если им просто хочется организовать у себя большой ужин по поводу?


----------



## Cheburator

RhoKappa said:


> 3. The boss tells all his mechanics, "If I find out any of you guys are doing side work, I will fire you immediately!"


"Мужики, если я узнаю, что кто-то из вас *левачит*, сразу уволю!"

1. Suppose Sergei is looking for a mechanic who will work on the side for half that price. If he knows a mechanic, he'll call him and just ask: "Хочешь подзаработать?" или "Хочешь подкалымить?"
BTW, it's a very widely used word - "калымить" - meaning "to make extra money on the side"
If Sergey doesn't know a mechanic for the job, he may just get into a repair shop and ask any mechanic: "Можно как-нибудь отремонтировать, не проводя через контору?"

2. If Tanya and Yuri love the new seafood restaurant and want to ask the chef if he will work on the side for them, they will just ask him: "Нам нужен шеф-повар, чтобы накрыть стол для свадьбы/дня рождения и т.п. Вы не согласитесь подзаработать, неофициально?"


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Oh, we completely forgot another nice Soviet word  - *калы́м* (n.)!
> 
> A few examples:
> _Михылач, подкалымить не желаешь?
> Калым неплохой подвернулся - вот и отпросился у шефа на пару дней.
> _​These slangish words don't imply any cheating (except for paying taxes, maybe).
> Simply "side work" without any implications.


"Калымят", например, на трассе, не считая того, что термин этот сам себе избыточен, далеко не нейтрален (в связи с чем годится для передачи речи специфических персонажей) и имеет другие значения (собственно "калым" с "калымить" связан лишь тонкой ниточкой одного переносного значения). Так говорят преимущественно о тяжёлой, в первую очередь, или опасной работе, откровенно нарушающей законодательство;?да и советский оттенок у слова этого не отмывается:
"29 mai 2013 - Он калымил на своей семёрке, обычно поздно вечером, после работы. И когда две девушки ему махнули рукой, привычно притормозил."
"Конечно, до этого он калымил тоже, но делал в основном вкладыши к охотничьим ружьям. Кстати, под автоматный патрон. Знаешь, что такое вкладыш к ..."
"... с антресолей ящик с инструментами и нашел, погремев железяками, «накидушку», сохранившуюся с тех времен, когда он калымил на автостоянке."
"27 déc. 2014 - Когда у него заканчивалось бухло, он калымил где попало, в основном занимался сваркой, так как где-то успел скоммуниздить сварочный ..."
"... второй раз это случилось в пятидесятом, когда он калымил на ринге, выгодное было дело: выходишь против перворазрядника, а у тебя третий, и весом ..."


----------



## Vovan

Cheburator said:


> "Мужики, если я узнаю, что кто-то из вас *левачит*, сразу уволю!"


Good! Also, we say (in a bit more neutral way) "*уводи́ть клие́нтов нале́во*" or "*рабо́тать нале́во*".


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> "Мужики, если я узнаю, что кто-то из вас *левачит*, сразу уволю!"


"Левачить" на сленге означает работу "налево" в самом общем переносном смысле. В заданиях же ОП обрисованы вполне конкретные ситуации, о которых можно выразиться и точнее, и более стандартно.
И нет там слова "мужики": "you guys" означает вполне стандартное "вы" (в контексте - "вас"; если очень хочется, то можно добавить "парни" сразу после "вас", но следует иметь в виду, что по-английски guys запросто могут быть не только парни, но и девушки).


----------



## rusita preciosa

Mod note: the topic has been fully explored; the thread is now closed


----------



## akuptsov.hse

Rosett said:


> Начальник имеет в виду, что подработка запрещена в рабочее время или на его оборудовании. На свободное время механиков виесте с их собственными инструментами он покушаться не может. Поэтому не "на стороне", а "на сторону".


*(...)*  у меня нет в переводе ни "на сторону", ни "на стороне".

_*(...)*_


----------

